

Tunisia: President Zine al-Abidine Ben Ali forced out - Mafana0
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-africa-12195025

======
zmanian
It appears possible that the Wikileak's cables and social media played a
significant role in the revolution.

Hopefully whats next for Tunisia is democracy not chaos...

